# VirtualBox Shared Folder will not mount



## eyebone (May 15, 2010)

hello folks,

finally i have a freebsd guest stable running in virtualbox. i like to use the feature of shared Folders as well. for this reason i installed the guest additions under 

```
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions/
```

from what i have read in other threads a simple command ala:

```
mount -t vboxsf VBoxSharedFolderName /mnt/WhatEver
```

should mount the shared folder, sadly this is not working for me. the error message is:

```
Operation not supported by device
```

Seems like the additions are not recognized. Anything obvious i did wrong?

regards,


----------



## wblock@ (May 15, 2010)

Maybe you need to set vboxguest_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf and "start" it?  Looks like that will load the vboxguest kernel module.


----------



## eyebone (May 15, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Maybe you need to set vboxguest_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf and "start" it?  Looks like that will load the vboxguest kernel module.



hej, thanks for the hint with /etc/rc.conf, but this is not solving the problem. from a short look at the rc.skript for vboxguest all it is doing is loading the module(creating the device and so on). i already did this before by putting vboxguest.ko into the loader.conf via:


```
vboxguest_load="YES"
```

something else i can check for?

regards,


----------



## rden (May 15, 2010)

vboxsf does not exist for freeBSD guests.

Until it becomes available use smbfs - see the howto forum section.
I just went through exactly what you are doing, I've explained the solution for XP host/FBSD guest - should be similar for other hosts too).


----------

